

What Hackers Can Learn From SF Fandom: Conventions at Light Speed - RiderOfGiraffes
http://catb.org/~esr/writings/sfshows/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I'd be really, really interested to know if anyone here has experience of
this. I'm running an event in November, and I'd like to know how well these
suggestions and guidelines work in practice.

They sound great in theory, and are allegedly born of practice, but does
anyone has any personal experience of this?

Thanks.

~~~
cstross
You can find out for yourself really easily -- just go along to an SF
convention for a couple of days. On day 1, experience it; on day 2, volunteer
as a gopher, then stick around for teardown and the dead dog party afterwards.
At the DD, you can talk to the committee members (once they're no longer
running around like blue-arsed flies), which should finish your whistle-stop
education.

(I've been going to SF conventions for 25 years, and esr is bang on the money,
IMO.)

~~~
fragmede
Conventions are like IT systems in that if the people running them are doing a
good job, you shouldn't notice them.

